# systemd and Network manager  with exports

## gcyoung

Having moved to systemd, I was required to install network manager, which I have managed without for several years. (nor do I need ppp or ipv6 which is automatically installed with kernel 3.10.7). I now find that although I can mount directories from non-systemd  machines onto the new setup, the "non-systemd/networkmanager" machines have ceased to mount exports from the systemd machine. 

I suspect that something is missing from my networkmanager settings, but having searched the internet, found nothing to explain how network manager should be configured. Can anyone enlighten me?

I use e16 as a display manager, and a miscellaneous collection of programs frome kde gnome and elsewhere, and suspect the configuration may have been sorted for me if I had made a standard gnome or kde installation.

***************************************************************************

19/9/2013

Since writing the above, to which there have been no replies, I have discovered that there are scripts for service files under the "files"  directory of various portage files. Ie "/net-fs/nfs-utils/files". I discovered this by acident, since emerging nfs-utils does not install them--it seems they must be copied. 

The wiki makes no reference to this so I mention it here so anyone encountering the same problem as me may save some time in their search for service files to replace the "init.d" files.

----------

## gcyoung

A note somewhere about the location of service files would be useful

----------

